# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  nuove iniziative produttive e studi

## SEBASTIANO4291

Ho un caso di Libero professionista che ha aderito all'imposta sostitutiva, a mio parere non dovrebbe essere soggetto agli studi di settore, il software invece mi chiede di correggere la situazione e caricare gli studi, e così oppure ho ragione io?
Grazie a chiunque si degni di rispondere.

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un caso di Libero professionista che ha aderito all'imposta sostitutiva, a mio parere non dovrebbe essere soggetto agli studi di settore, il software invece mi chiede di correggere la situazione e caricare gli studi, e così oppure ho ragione io?
> Grazie a chiunque si degni di rispondere.

  Chi opta per un regime forfetario (compreso quello per le nuove iniziative produttive con imposta 10%) deve compilare lo sds ai soli fini statistici, senza adeguamento.
Ciao

----------


## nic

> Chi opta per un regime forfetario (compreso quello per le nuove iniziative produttive con imposta 10%) deve compilare lo sds ai soli fini statistici, senza adeguamento.
> Ciao

  Non mi risulta che le imprese nel regime delle nuove attivit&#224; produttive (imposta sostitutiva 10%) siano escluse dalla compilazione degli studi di settore ed al relativo adeguamento. Per la verit&#224;, questo &#232; un grosso limite di questo regime.
I forfettari invece mi risultano esclusi.
Ma se, di questi tempi, sono rimasta indietro datemi una risposta, perch&#232;, nel caso delle nuove attivit&#224; produttive, sarebbe un cambiamento in positivo....

----------


## robs

Il modello degli SDS deve essere utilizzato anche dai contribuenti che si avvalgono del regime fiscale delle attività marginali pravisto dall'art. 14 L23/12/2000 n.388.
Il diritto ad accedere e permanere nel regime agevolato va verificato confrontando i ricavi o compensi del contribuente con quelli normalizzati, ottenuti applicando ai ricavi i compensi minini di riferimento, derivanti dall'applicazione degli SDS, le riduzioni stabilite dal provvedimento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 02/01/2002 (mi sembra 4% ma non ne sono sicuro)
Per i contribuenti "forfettari", ancorchè sia precluso nei loro confronti l'accertamento in base agli SDS, permane l'obbligo di compilazione del modello ad eccezzione dei dati contabili richiesti nel quadro F/G, i dati comunicati saranno utilizzati per valutare se le caratteristiche strutturali dell'impresa sono coerenti con i ricavi o compensi dichiarati.
Spero di esservi stato d'aiuto

----------


## nic

> Il modello degli SDS deve essere utilizzato anche dai contribuenti che si avvalgono del regime fiscale delle attività marginali pravisto dall'art. 14 L23/12/2000 n.388.
> Il diritto ad accedere e permanere nel regime agevolato va verificato confrontando i ricavi o compensi del contribuente con quelli normalizzati, ottenuti applicando ai ricavi i compensi minini di riferimento, derivanti dall'applicazione degli SDS, le riduzioni stabilite dal provvedimento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 02/01/2002 (mi sembra 4% ma non ne sono sicuro)
> Per i contribuenti "forfettari", ancorchè sia precluso nei loro confronti l'accertamento in base agli SDS, permane l'obbligo di compilazione del modello ad eccezzione dei dati contabili richiesti nel quadro F/G, i dati comunicati saranno utilizzati per valutare se le caratteristiche strutturali dell'impresa sono coerenti con i ricavi o compensi dichiarati.
> Spero di esservi stato d'aiuto

  Sui contribuenti marginali (art.14 l.388/00), di cui tu parli, siamo d'accordo (imposta sostitutiva 15%), così come sui forfettari, ma sopra il dubbio era sorto circa il regime delle nuove attività produttive (art.13 l. 388/00) che, a mio parere, a differenza dei due regimi sopra menzionati, sono purtroppo obbligate all'adeguamento da sds ed alla loro compilazione al pari degli altri regimi.

----------


## robs

Hai ragione ! 
appena trovo qualcosa al riguardo (art. 13) lo posto.

----------


## Plati

Ho parlato ora con l'ADE e mi confermano che il regime del forfettino ossia art. 13 L.388/2000 rientra tra i soggetti che determinano il reddito con criteri forfettari e pertanto sono esclusi dagli studi di settore... :Smile: 
e poi è logico!!! altrimenti ad oggi (art. 14 non esiste + ) chi dovrebbero essere i "soggetti che determinano il reddito con criteri forfettari"??
Ciao a tutti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho parlato ora con l'ADE e mi confermano che il regime del forfettino ossia art. 13 L.388/2000 rientra tra i soggetti che determinano il reddito con criteri forfettari e pertanto sono esclusi dagli studi di settore...

  Quindi ho sbagliato un bel po' di dichiarazioni gli anni precedenti ???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Plati

In che senso??? Hai sempre applicato gli studi di settore anche ai N.I.P.?? e perchè???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In che senso??? Hai sempre applicato gli studi di settore anche ai N.I.P.?? e perchè???

  Semplicemente perchè la legge non prevede l'esonero dagli studi per i NIP ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robbie58

> Ho parlato ora con l'ADE e mi confermano che il regime del forfettino ossia art. 13 L.388/2000 rientra tra i soggetti che determinano il reddito con criteri forfettari e pertanto sono esclusi dagli studi di settore...
> e poi &#232; logico!!! altrimenti ad oggi (art. 14 non esiste + ) chi dovrebbero essere i "soggetti che determinano il reddito con criteri forfettari"??
> Ciao a tutti

   

> Semplicemente perch&#232; la legge non prevede l'esonero dagli studi per i NIP ....

  Quoto e straquoto l' Admin. L' Admin &#232; uno che la sa. 
I "forfettini" (art. 13 L. 388/2000) sono da sempre soggetti agli Studi di Settore e relativi adeguamenti, purtroppo.
Ma perch&#232; non facciamo un concorso a premi ( i premi li facciamo mettere dall' ADE ) dal titolo : " L' ADE ne ha azzeccata una " ?
Affidarsi a loro &#232; come lanciarsi in un cerchio di fuoco con una tanica di benzina ...

----------


## Plati

Incredibile.....
mi hanno richiamato in studio per dirmi che mi avevano dato un'errata informazione!!!! In quanto i famosi "forfettini" (art. 13 L.388/2000) non determinano il reddito con criteri forfettari bensì applicano un'imposta agevolata al reddito imponibile determinato secondo criteri  da TUIR!!!
Non ci volevo credere.... :EEK!: 
L'operatore che mi aveva dato l'informazione errata ha detto che effettivamente quella specifica nella parte generale degli studi d i settore poteva trarre in inganno...però la realtà è un'altra!!!!
E vabbè...mi tocca fare gli studi di settore....
buona giornata a tutti :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Incredibile.....
> mi hanno richiamato in studio per dirmi che mi avevano dato un'errata informazione!!!! In quanto i famosi "forfettini" (art. 13 L.388/2000) non determinano il reddito con criteri forfettari bensì applicano un'imposta agevolata al reddito imponibile determinato secondo criteri  da TUIR!!!
> Non ci volevo credere....
> L'operatore che mi aveva dato l'informazione errata ha detto che effettivamente quella specifica nella parte generale degli studi d i settore poteva trarre in inganno...però la realtà è un'altra!!!!
> E vabbè...mi tocca fare gli studi di settore....
> buona giornata a tutti

  Siamo già al corrente del fatto che numerosi dipendenti dell'AdE seguono il nostro forum.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robbie58

> Siamo già al corrente del fatto che numerosi dipendenti dell'AdE seguono il nostro forum.

  E allora facciamoci pagare !!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E allora facciamoci pagare !!!

  Già, ne avremmo più che diritto !!   :Smile:

----------


## patty80

Io invece ho un libero professionista in regime di nip
che, essendo il primo anno d'attivita', non compila
gli studi di settore..ma il software mi indica di compilare
gli ine..e' corretto?
Io li ho compilati e poi x pura curiosita' ho provato ha vedere
se compilando gli studi fosse congruo e coerente..mi e'
risultato congruo ma non coerente..corre qualche rischio
di accertamento dato che e' il primo anno di attivita'?
Grazie per la risposta
ciao ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io invece ho un libero professionista in regime di nip
> che, essendo il primo anno d'attivita', non compila
> gli studi di settore..ma il software mi indica di compilare
> gli ine..e' corretto?
> Io li ho compilati e poi x pura curiosita' ho provato ha vedere
> se compilando gli studi fosse congruo e coerente..mi e'
> risultato congruo ma non coerente..corre qualche rischio
> di accertamento dato che e' il primo anno di attivita'?
> Grazie per la risposta
> ciao ciao

  Vanno compilati gli INE. 
Nessun rischio. 
ciao

----------


## coccinella

> Quindi ho sbagliato un bel po' di dichiarazioni gli anni precedenti ???

  Non penso. La circolare dell'AdE n. 39 del 17.07.2003 al punto 8, mi sembra che dice qualcosa a tal proposito.

----------

